
Morse Code Decoder using Netduino - rayvega
http://g33k.blogspot.com/2010/10/morse-code-decoder-when-i-saw-this-post.html
======
devmonk
Very neat! This would be a lot cooler if it could take a scratchy radio signal
with station interference, recognize the frequency (or multiple frequencies if
more than one) and isolate them. I've often heard fast morse code signals over
radio and wondered what was being sent. If you added a frequency and amplitude
scanner, then you could even find all morse code transmissions receivable by
the radio and decode them all.

